# Eldar Army for Sale!



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And so after many many fond memories, it has come time for me to say goodbye to my beloved BielTan army. As a hobbyist rather than a gamer, it is inevitable that my collection would only keep growing if I keep this up. 

Needless to say, I don't have the space to support this. :laugh: 

So the first to go are the eldar. 

I have here a fully painted Eldar army of over 1,500 points to sell to any who are interested. The army is painted in the colors of Bieltan to a good tabletop standard. 

Included are: 

Twenty five Dire Avengers. (pending)

Ten Striking Scorpions. 

One Autarch. 

One Farseer. (pending)

Three warlocks (pending)

Two Wave Serpents. 

One Fire Prism.

Five Dark Reapers.

Twenty Storm Guardians. 

Ten Guardian Defenders. 


Also in my possession but unpainted are: 

Another five Dark Reapers. (pending)

Another eight Striking Scorpions. (pending)

An Avatar of Khaine. 

Another Warlock.



Models are some plastic, some metal and some finecast. If interested at all, PM me or post here. Pics and specific details are available on request.


----------



## xRoihux (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey I am completely new to the tabletop scene, but I love the lore of the series and am fairly interested in getting started in the tabletop game. How much would you be asking for?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cost of the models at most, probably a bit less.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are a few samples.


----------



## xRoihux (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey there it me again. Sorry I have been so long in getting back to you. Your army looks wonderful I just have a few more questions. Could you post a picture of your Aspect Warriors and your Autarch? Now that the summer is approaching I will out of school and working, so I would love to buy your models as long as I can afford them. And did you sell those beautifully painted Striking Scorpions?


----------

